# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Super Power challenges

## blazingnyancat

*Flight:
SPACCCCCCEEEEEEE - Fly into Space
Is it a bird it's a plane? no its the Dreamer! - Fly and just get DC's to say "Is it a bird, is it a plane? no its the dreamer!"
Heat Vision:
Magnifying Glass + Sun - Become Giant and melt people with your Heat Vision
Giant Form: 
Magnifying Glass + Sun - Become Giant and melt people with your Heat Vision
Teleportation:
Obama Jersey Shore - Teleport Obama to Jersey Shore and assume a Big Super Hero adventure to come after.*
That's all I got if you guys have any or share your super power dares comment down below in *BOLD.*

----------

